

Dploy.io - Ship code from GitHub, Bitbucket or SVN/Git repo - efedorenko
http://dploy.io

======
drdaeman
$29+/mo for something as trivial as web-configurable {git pull,hg update,svn
checkout} && {rsync,git push,s3cmd sync}; {mailx,curl} pipeline that runs on
external notification event or from crontab?

Never thought someone would sell this as a service.

~~~
dsabanin
Then you probably shouldn't look at
[https://www.statuspage.io/pricing](https://www.statuspage.io/pricing)

In reality, most of the things that are sold as services these days can be
done from scratch by a guy who knows what he's doing. The question is whether
you have better things to be working on instead.

~~~
derefr
You know, I wouldn't pay for $29/mo for _one_ of these -- but it'd be pretty
obvious to pay (some number larger than $29)/mo for _a combination_ of these.
I think it's just that I'd have to sign up and keep track of so many
individual little services that bothers me.

Whereas, if someone was selling a service that provided pre-scaled (so not
Slashdottable) status pages, blogs, docs, wikis, CDNs, etc., and also maybe
private git hosting and a CI server -- that'd basically be "you host the
webapp, we do the rest", and I could imagine going for that. (Especially since
the "you host the webapp" part is exactly where a PaaS slots in.)

------
jonheller
I'm a little confused. I was initially excited as I saw this to an alternative
to Beanstalk. But instead appears to be from the makers of Beanstalk, but
offers less functionality for twice the cost?

------
vlucas
First off: Nice product that fills a real need, and nice design. Good work re-
purposing what you've built with Beanstalk into it's own separate app.

My first impression of the price is that it's at least twice as much as it
should be for only handling the deployment aspect of your project. You even
state on the page that Beanstalk includes this PLUS hosting starting at $15 -
nearly half of the price for starting tier for this deployment-only service.
Additionally, services like Heroku and AWS Elastic Beanstalk that handle
deployment+hosting are roughly the same price, give or take a few bucks. I
guess it depends on your target market here with your pricing, but for the
average developer, it's going to be too much.

------
paulbennett
I see this is from Beanstalk, we had to move away from their services about a
year ago due to downtime and slow interface and deployment issues. However, I
hear they have since made some fairly big changes to server infrastructure
etc. so hopefully everything is snappy now.

~~~
cnagele
Hi Paul. About a year ago we migrated from Rackspace to Server Central, a colo
facility in Chicago. Since then performance and uptime have been incredible.
You can read more about the move and hardware here:

[http://blog.beanstalkapp.com/post/30879384331/beanstalk-
is-m...](http://blog.beanstalkapp.com/post/30879384331/beanstalk-is-migrating-
to-colocation) [http://blog.beanstalkapp.com/post/34706145918/new-servers-
th...](http://blog.beanstalkapp.com/post/34706145918/new-servers-the-hardware)

Our new app, dploy.io, runs on the same infrastructure.

------
ranza
The price seems very high for something thats fairly simple to create with
various other tools.

~~~
dsabanin
We provide much more than that:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6405531](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6405531)

------
martin-adams
"Starts at $29 per month"

This makes me want to look at what I get for $29 per month, and how much the
higher plans are. But I cannot find any more information.

~~~
dsabanin
The plans are $29/$79/$199 for 10/30/100 deployment servers in the account.
Everything else is unlimited.

~~~
martin-adams
Thanks. Don't forget to put that on the web site ;)

~~~
dsabanin
We will! Just wanted to launch faster! :D

------
hamvocke
I'm currently developing a continuous delivery pipeline for our company myself
so I'm very curious to see, how this service works at a more in-depth level.

It's very disappointing that the only information they provide to "explain"
their bold statement are some colorful boxes listing the names of some tools
and services. I do not want to sign up just to get even a basic understanding
about what I can and cannot do with deploy.io

------
alecsmart1
Am really confused. Why is a service like this needed? For example, I can use
git-ftp to sync between Git and FTP. I can use Amazon's SDK to sync between
Git and their services. I've been actively using both and they work
brilliantly. Am sure the same can be done for other services as well. So why
would I want something like this for $29/mo?

------
rschmitty
Does it tie in with a CI server? We don't deploy unless tests pass

Nice that you offer it free to open source!

~~~
dsabanin
Not yet ;)

~~~
orenmazor
circleci would be wonderful Dima!

~~~
joeblau
How does circle compare to Travis?

------
diggan
Can't believe that something likes this goes live without explaining which
languages that is supported.

~~~
dsabanin
Developer here. This tool is uploading files to your FTP/SFTP servers or
Heroku/S3/Rackspace Cloud, whatever language they are written in. dploy.io
doesn't run your applications, sorry for the confusion.

~~~
asdfaoeu
Your most likely going to have to restart some webserver at the very least
modify symlinks to ensure a synchronized upgrade. Maybe you do support this
but you have to actually explain what your service does.

Also the thing with the pricing is bullshit just put that on the front page
don't make people wade through a signup form to get information about your
service.

Also don't put a stupid tick next to the password box and then reject it for
being too short.

~~~
dsabanin
Your concerns about landing page are valid and we are working on them.

I'm looking into the password box issue - thanks!

------
emilsundberg
My guess is that it works like the beanstalk deploy feature:
[http://beanstalkapp.com/features/deployments](http://beanstalkapp.com/features/deployments)

Which is pretty neat for simple apps

------
modernerd
I've been using [http://www.deployhq.com/](http://www.deployhq.com/) and have
been very happy with it – it's a steal at £6/month. (Not affiliated, just a
happy customer.)

------
jh3
An explanation of how this works, even at a super high level, would be good.

~~~
cnagele
Agree. We'll make some updates to explain it better. Our hope was that the
more simplistic overview would be enough. For now, you can read the blog post
about it:

[http://wildbit.com/blog/2013/09/17/dploy-io-our-third-
produc...](http://wildbit.com/blog/2013/09/17/dploy-io-our-third-product/)

It's heavily based on Beanstalk deployments, so you can also read about how it
works here:

[http://beanstalkapp.com/features/deployments](http://beanstalkapp.com/features/deployments)

~~~
jh3
Awesome. Thank you!

------
sergiotapia
The page just says better deployment; but what exactly does this do?

~~~
ericcholis
"Deploy your apps from GitHub, Bitbucket or your own repositories to one or
many servers in one click."

For example, I've got a python script that uses SSH to log into my servers and
manually git pull from a master repository. I imagine that this service would
replace that script.

~~~
infocollector
and charge $29/month for it?

~~~
dsabanin
It does much more than that. Some of the things:

* Synchronization of changes through FTP/SFTP/S3/Rackspace Cloud Files

* Pushing your stuff to Heroku, even for SVN repos

* Release notes

* Permission management for deployments for teams

* Email notifications, atom feed for recent deployments

* Automatic deployments on pushes/commits/commit commands

* Integrations with 3rd party services, web hooks

* Simultaneous deployments to a ton of servers at once

* Almost no configuration necessary

~~~
infocollector
The website says "70000" companies trust your product, with a list of the
companies! Is that true? 70k company users already? Or is this something else
being counted here?

~~~
jaredmcateer
Based on the phrasing, Beanstalk has 70,000 customers not dploy.io

~~~
dsabanin
And dploy.io is a Beanstalk's deployment engine set free.

------
rickhanlonii
>Free for open source.

Great! Where's the source?

I'm not going to complain about the price, because if there's a market that
pays that price then they should charge it.

I'm not going to snub their project because I could write it myself.

Instead, I want to look at their source code and compare their techniques to
what I would do and what others have done, and congratulate them for their
work. So congrats!

Source, please!

~~~
dsabanin
Free for open source means you can deploy your open source project for free.
dploy.io is not open source. We're open sourcing parts of it though (not all
up to date yet):

[https://github.com/clj-jgit/clj-jgit](https://github.com/clj-jgit/clj-jgit)
[https://github.com/dsabanin/subversion-
clj](https://github.com/dsabanin/subversion-clj)
[https://github.com/dsabanin/fastbeans](https://github.com/dsabanin/fastbeans)

We're working on the new engine for deployments already, and you will see more
pieces of it open sourced.

~~~
rickhanlonii
Ah, ok, I misunderstood. There are quite a few projects out there which charge
for hosting but make the source open to implement on your own servers.

Great to see you're opening up parts of it though!

